# Henriks Guitars shop thread - revival



## Henriks (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok, so apparently my thread got deleted on the upgrade...

Here's my latest creation!

Any comments, I'd really like to improve the next iterations of it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2015)

I remember this.
I like the headstock.
However, I would consider painting the face of it in a 
solid colour. That would make that cool logo pop out.


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

Beautiful :applouse:


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I made a detailed response which also got deleted.

I will try to repeat most of it.
I absolutely LOVE the woodwork. 
All of it. Also the name plate, I think is really nice.

What I would though like is that you modernize the design of the components.
Ash tray and the old saddle types - in my honest opinion both are extremely bad design.
String trees on the headstock - can you use height compensated tuners instead and eliminate the need for string trees?
I would urge you to use stainless steel frets.

In my opinion, today, not using stainless steel frets is (on even mid range priced guitar and especially on custom one) crazy. It is (again, please, just my very honest opinion the beginner guitarist, nothing else) such a huge difference in playability...

But the woodwork - looks absolutely amazing.

Please post all of your work!

And please don't take my opinion too hard, I am just trying to help

thank you very much in advance
yours very truly
Bojan


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

My thoughts. I would remove the thingy's on the neck, I personally feel the guitar would look better with simple dots as markers. Just an old farts opinion.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

fredyfreeloader said:


> My thoughts. I would remove the thingy's on the neck, I personally feel the guitar would look better with simple dots as markers. Just an old farts opinion.


really interesting to see how much opinion can be different on the same topic. 
I am completely opposite, I simply love all the details on the neck - actually whole woodwork, combinations and details, date on the end of the fingerboard, wooden pick guard and even control knobs plate - I really like those.

Great that we have different opinions - and here are different guitars to satisfy different likes 

Rock ON!

yours very truly
Bojan


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It's a beautiful guitar.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Dang, that is an awesome looking fretboard.


----------

